# Anyone remember charlie Drake



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not like this you don't very offensive language, you've been warned so no complaints, poor quality video excepted.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=Hr0JAWLoKdQ&NR=1


Wot no warning :lol: :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The whole one and a half hours of it


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

He was a wrong un , if he was alive the police would definately be talking to him, he was one of Jimmy's gang . :twisted: 

Rob.


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

carprus said:


> He was a wrong un , if he was alive the police would definately be talking to him, he was one of Jimmy's gang . :twisted:
> 
> Rob.


And the evidence ????? I thought he was a brilliant comedian


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

rotorywing said:


> carprus said:
> 
> 
> > He was a wrong un , if he was alive the police would definately be talking to him, he was one of Jimmy's gang . :twisted:
> ...


The evidence is well known in the acting circles as all these kiddy fiddlers are , I have a very good friend who worked at the bbc for years building sets etc, you would be surprised how many of them there were.

Rob.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Proof can put people away (if still alive), gossip just ruins lives. I sometimes doubt proof, but I always doubt gossip, why gossip, if you know something, then ring the police, to do less is just as criminal as taking part as you condone it by lack of action.

I hate people who gossip, and busybodies who have too much time on their hands, so dissatisfied with their own lives they have to ruin others.

I found no link between Drake and Savile, I don't doubt that their path crossed as they were both in the same business.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I saw him in a Panto at Stockport, when our kids were much younger, and he died the death on stage that night.

Other than his catch phrases, which initial brought a laugh, he didn't seem to have a clue how to deal with his audience and it was one of the least funny and most disappointing Pantos we had ever seen.

Others who were surprisingly good in Panto at the same venue in other years were Cannon and Ball and also Colin Crompton (remember him and the Wheeltappers?) - they seemed more capable of easily communicating with their young audiences.


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Proof can put people away (if still alive), gossip just ruins lives. I sometimes doubt proof, but I always doubt gossip, why gossip, if you know something, then ring the police, to do less is just as criminal as taking part as you condone it by lack of action.
> 
> I hate people who gossip, and busybodies who have too much time on their hands, so dissatisfied with their own lives they have to ruin others.
> 
> I found no link between Drake and Savile, I don't doubt that their path crossed as they were both in the same business.


You believe what you want to I know what I know , same business yeah both kiddie fiddlers.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

carprus said:


> You believe what you want to I know what I know , same business yeah both kiddie fiddlers.


You say you know what you know, what damming evidence that is :roll: :roll: what do you know, I suspect not very much in this case, and now anyone who is in entertainment is guilty as far as you're concerned now,

What I believe or not isn't the point, you cannot libel someone just because someone heard something from someone who might have known someone who heard something.

If I was part of his family I would sue you, and probably win as you have no proof, association isn't proof.

I'd advise silence on the subject until you know for sure, then if you find some proof, do a little more than talk about it in a public forum.

And is Kiddie fiddler really the best way to describe a paedophile, maybe if you'd had some personal knowledge of the subject you'd have bit more sympathy for victims and at least use the correct word for what they've suffered.

Innocent until proven guilty is the rule in the UK, unless you want to go back to the witch hunt days.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

KeithChesterfield said:


> I saw him in a Panto at Stockport, when our kids were much younger, and he died the death on stage that night.
> 
> Other than his catch phrases, which initial brought a laugh, he didn't seem to have a clue how to deal with his audience and it was one of the least funny and most disappointing Pantos we had ever seen.
> 
> Others who were surprisingly good in Panto at the same venue in other years were Cannon and Ball and also Colin Crompton (remember him and the Wheeltappers?) - they seemed more capable of easily communicating with their young audiences.


Hardly surprising, his main act was buffoonery which is hard to carry on at his age, shame he was very entertaining yonks ago.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

My mother worked in an insurance brokers and had to deal with him when he was at the height of his fame. She said he was always very rude and seemed to use bad language in a calculated way seemingly to try to shock her. A generally nasty person.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

StephandJohn said:


> My mother worked in an insurance brokers and had to deal with him when he was at the height of his fame. She said he was always very rude and seemed to use bad language in a calculated way seemingly to try to shock her. A generally nasty person.


I wouldn't be surprised I had a brief time working backstage and they are mostly not so nice when they think they can get away with it, but that is a different thing to accusing a dead man of being a paedophile with no proof, just gossip.


----------

